# Linux - Windows- Festplattenproblem



## ON21 (21. Januar 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen,

Ich bin ein noch nicht "so" erfahrener Computer Benutzer.
Ich habe einen Laptop der Marke "Acer". Das Modell ist "Acer Aspire7730Z".
Ich hab bereits in einem anderen Forum nachgefragt, dort aber bis heute noch keine antwort bekommen.  - Hoffe, hier ist es anders!-
Also, Ich habe von Win. 7 versucht auf Ubuntu 10.10 umzusteigen. Habe die Festplatte aber noch nicht Fortmatiert. Habe die Ubuntu 10.10 BootCD eingelegt und G-Parted durchlaufen lassen, weil ich sie Fortmatieren wollte. Alles meine Daten sind zwar gerettet, aber nun kommen wir zum Problem.
Booten funktioniert von Ubuntu garnicht, Xubuntu funktioniert soweit, nur bis das Ladefenster kommt, allerdings verwundert es mich, dass dort "ubutu 10.10" steht, was ja nicht sein kann, weil es eine Xubuntu CD war-ist. Ich habe auch nicht die falsche gebrannt, weil ich es vorher zwei mal zum laufen bekommen habe. Ich komme bei Xubuntu nur ins Sprachmenue. Ich habe die CD auch von dem auf der CD befindenden Progamm "scannen" lassen. Aber er tut einfach nichts. Kann mir irgend jemand helfen? Kann man vlt. die Festplatte von CD-Boot aus Unformatieren, damit ich wieder Win7 draufziehen kann? (ist keine Illegale Version. - ist win7 Ultimate)

Garantie auf den Laptop habe ich nichtmehr.


hoffe auf schnelle antoworten und danke euch schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn du mit der Windows CD bootest kannst du die Festplatte wieder partitionieren.


----------



## ON21 (21. Januar 2011)

leider nicht. Auch dies hängt sich einfach auf. :/


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. Januar 2011)

Also wenn sich die Windows DVD aufhängt, dann ist das kein Linuxproblem mehr 

Vielleicht erreichst du die größere Masse, wenn du dem Thread ins Windowsforum verschieben lässt.

Ansonsten: Boote mal von der GParted Live CD und versuch es da mal.


----------



## ON21 (21. Januar 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Boote mal von der GParted Live CD und versuch es da mal.



Ich muss dir gestehen, dass auch diese keinerlei festplatten mehr findet.

._.


kann ich den nicht einfach auch im Windows setzen? also das forum


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. Januar 2011)

Hmm, wenn Linux, Windows und GParted nicht partitionieren wollen, sieht das für mich nach einem Hardwareproblem aus.

Frag einfach mal einen Mod wegen dem Verschieben  Aber so wie ich das sehe ist das Windows Forum auch nicht mehr passend. Vielleicht das für Laufwerke oder allgemein für PCs.


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Januar 2011)

Steht den die HDD noch im BIOS? (Sofern das in dem Laptop überhaupt genügend Infos anzeigt…)


----------

